# Sabine 5-28-15



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

Plan on fishing Sabine tomorrow. Forecast calls for rain in the morning, so after it quits I plan on heading out. All my fishing buddies are working. Looking for 1-2 people.
22 Pathfinder.


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm down - my boat is in the shop (replacing fuel tank). Give me a shout : 979-575-0000


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry I missed this. Maybe next time.


----------

